# my second r32 gtr



## scorchio69 (Jun 2, 2004)

Hi guys looking for some help from you, i am looking to buy my next r32 gtr from the skyline gods neweraimports, miguel seems really helpfull and they are willing to find me one,looks to be all good but anyone had any dodgy experiences with them. He also recommended getting the car set up for british fuel on the rolling road at powerstation, do they know what they are doing,sorry to ask but have not really heard about them up here in central scotland. cheers scorchio


----------



## polarbearit (Dec 1, 2001)

*I wouldn't bother with powerstation...*

Take your car to a GTR tuner...

Plenty to choose from and all will have a *MUCH* better idea than powerstation...


----------



## ADUS (Mar 10, 2004)

i wouldnt call newera gods..far from it


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

[email protected] Powerstation!

I live down the road and friends with some of the people who work there and id never take any car toem unless i wanted to use their lazer alingment.

**** traveling down from scotland to the other end of the country to a company that knows nothnig about skylines, lol

I dno why newera are treated like gods either, but then again theres afew other companies i duno why people treat em like that...


----------



## chas (Sep 19, 2003)

*Great news*

And good to see you back again mate.
wearing the Skyline smile again soon huh  
i'll give you a bell through the week.

Charlie...


----------



## scorchio69 (Jun 2, 2004)

so who can you guys recommend as a good importer as i really want another one badly,power vehicles wont be back in japan for another two months,but that would give me more time to save.And yes iam a total gtr NUTTER bit of a coincidence i am a nissan hi-tech


----------



## Mr "C" (Oct 12, 2003)

*J.V.S.*

Have you seen the R32 they have in at the moment(silver) very similar
to your last one,looked quite tidy when i saw it last week,didn't have a really
close look though!!!!


----------



## scorchio69 (Jun 2, 2004)

Hi mr "C" been onto the jvs web site and i can see no silver r32 gtr,there is however a silver one on skylinesrus.com but it looks to be totally standard althought very clean. I was hoping to get atleast slightly more than stage one for ten grand (big front mount intercooler,hks suspension etc)  i really really want another but dont want to rush into the first one that i see. scorchio


----------



## Mr "C" (Oct 12, 2003)

*Silver GTR*

I noticed it isn't on the web site yet,it was imported at the same time as 
mine last year (aug) and i think they are going to sell it for the owner.
Andy is in japan at the moment but if you give Peter a call he will
let you Know the full story and spec.


----------



## GTR-NUTTER (Jul 9, 2002)

hi m8

good to see u are coming back. i think the best bet will be getting one from japan yourself, youll save money and get the spec you want, only downside is the wait, but thats a small price to pay, get in touch if you need a hand

p.s if you get one before the 10th of july make sure you come to the rr day at dastek in dalgety bay

K


----------



## scorchio69 (Jun 2, 2004)

Hi gtr nutter my fellow neebur from falkirk chas has asked if i want to come through with him to the RR day,i am quite looking forward too it almost forgot what a gtr sounds like on full throttle. Spoke to several other individuals who reconned that importing personally was way too much hastle. Think i am going to use a company,andy from powervehicles wont get one for another two months,skylinesrus stuart wants me to go down and have a word but it,s the other end of the country,really dont know what to do


----------



## D-J (Apr 28, 2004)

Have you checked the stock at Sterte Garage?

DJ


----------



## Wildman (Oct 15, 2003)

*Importers & Tuners Choice*

IMO, I would definitely recommend Newera Imports. They supplied me with an excellent car and Miguel is superb to deal with.

Saying that, I'm sure there are other equally good suppliers out there. It's just that my *personal* experience with Newera was excellent from start to finish. I will definitely buy my next import car from them.

Powerstation (as with Owen Developments) are a good company but do not know Skylines as well as some other places. I was initially recommended to have a Uni-Chip fitted to my GTR at either of the above companies. However, when checking with Skyline specialists (Abbey, Option & Pro-Spec to name a few) they strongly urged me to not proceed with a Uni-Chip.

Anyway, whichever importer and/or tuner you choose, best of luck with your purchase.

Ady B


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

If you want choices I have dealt with Julian at Japanese Direct Imports. In fact am currently waiting delivery of my third car via him, an R33GTR  

www.japanese-direct-imports.co.uk

Gets nice cars, and can find one to your spec (tuned, standard whatever).

He's in Aylesbury, Bucks for info.

T


----------



## turbob12 (Nov 3, 2002)

Scorchio, do you work at the Nissan garage in Stirling?

I was in there today getting bits for my car and the bloke behind the counter was telling me that one of the mechanics there was looking at getting another Skyline.


----------



## ADUS (Mar 10, 2004)

Wildman said:


> IMO, I would definitely recommend Newera Imports. They supplied me with an excellent car and Miguel is superb to deal with.
> 
> Saying that, I'm sure there are other equally good suppliers out there. It's just that my *personal* experience with Newera was excellent from start to finish. I will definitely buy my next import car from them.
> 
> ...


u must have had a good experience then as i thought miguels attitude stunk..must just be me


----------



## BlueFin (Oct 18, 2002)

I second that to the T.

Couple of things I would add though is get the supplier to check the rear wheel arches (they suffer from rust badly) and if a timing belt change has been done (depending on the age you're going for).



Wildman said:


> IMO, I would definitely recommend Newera Imports. They supplied me with an excellent car and Miguel is superb to deal with.
> 
> Saying that, I'm sure there are other equally good suppliers out there. It's just that my *personal* experience with Newera was excellent from start to finish. I will definitely buy my next import car from them.
> 
> ...


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

We can source mint R32 GTR's.

Our service also includes;

full service (using very high quality oils etc.), new timing belt, full rolling road session including setup for UK petrol, 1 years MOT, 6 months tax and 1 years motorcare warranty.

Check out our website for more info.

Cheers, Ant.


----------



## Powervehicles (Sep 11, 2002)

IMHO a "personal" service would be flying to Japan oneself, handpicking only the best of many modded Skylines, flying back then "personally" handing the car over to the customer (Then racing them at Knockhill / Crail in me 33 ). Just my opinion people. See you on the drag strip guys 

Andrew (just back from Tokyo via paris 8 hours ago...... tired........ )


----------



## GTR-NUTTER (Jul 9, 2002)

M8

dont listen to them its a breeze and you save allot of money, trust me. pm me a spec and ill see what i can find, just to let you know some prices

K


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Hmmm....

...how many of you guys actually pay to advertise on this forum?

Well, scorchio you will need to make up your own mind, as you can see there are plenty of different options available. Feel free to give me a call anytime.

Ant.


----------



## GTR-NUTTER (Jul 9, 2002)

AJ M8

no offence m8 i dont do this for a living but i know that some cars can be found v.cheap out in japan many way be it through auction ect, so soory if i offended you

K


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

No problem. Like you Mr2 by the way   

Ant.


----------



## GTR-NUTTER (Jul 9, 2002)

cool m8

so do i

K


----------



## scorchio69 (Jun 2, 2004)

yeah mate thats me, I am the hi-tech for nissan stirling and everybody knows i am skyline daft.Ask for me the next time buy the way what were you buying. scorchio


----------

